
Show HN: The Elo rating system applied to photo, a new way to do photo contests - johntiror
http://www.pixide.org
======
timvdalen
Similar to this post from 5 days ago I think?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12878336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12878336)

